# Prayer request



## dwhee87 (Feb 20, 2011)

I know I don't know hardly any of you, but I don't think the Big Guy cares where the prayers come from.

This week, my wife and I got the call that no parent ever wants to get. At 8:41pm, Thursday evening, the Forsyth County Sheriff's office called. My daughter had been in an accident. They didn't have many details, but told me she was being life-flighted to Grady Hospital in Atlanta. They told me we needed to head that way, and that if I would put my flashers on and tell them what type of vehicle I was driving, they would alert the jurisdictions along the way.

Any of you that are parents of teens can only imagine the thoughts that started racing through our minds as we grabbed whatever we could and ran out the door. God bless the drivers who got out of the way as I flashed my brights. May the one driver that intionally slowed down and momentarily tried to block me from passing find out and feels like crap about it.

When we got to Grady, I dropped Suzanne off at the ER entrance and I went to park the truck. The first place I came to was a metered spot on the street. I pulled in, then started to fumble in the center console for change, and quickly realized that wasn't important right now.  I'm still looking for someone in the hospital that can tell me how to get the $25 fine waived.

When we got inside, my son and mother-in-law were already there (we'd called along the way, and they were 15 minutes closer than we were. We were ushered to a family waiting room, where we sat for nearly 2 hours with no news. Many friends began to show up that had heard about the accident. Several of her high school assistant principals arrived and offered their prayers.

Finally, we were allowed to go into the trauma area to see her. Fathers, you haven't had your heart ripped from your chest until you see your little girl on a gurney with a half dozen tubes and wired coming out of her. She was unconscious. She had head trauma, sub-dermal facial fractures, a broken collar bone, a broken rib, and they were concerned with some fluid in her abdomen. The on-call neurologist had been summoned to assess the head trauma. There laid my little girl, who only about 4 hours earlier had given me a smile and a hug and left to go have dinner with friends at the local McDonalds.

As several more people arrived, we began to piece together what happened. She was riding with a friend in his jeep. He was a fairly new driver, and he mis-judged a left hand turn across traffic, and was t-boned on the passenger side, where my baby sat, by an oncoming car. A passerby called 911, and upon the EMS' early assessment, they ordered a life-flight helicopter. She had to be extricated (cut) from the car, and was flown to Grady Memorial Hospital. The driver was uninjured. Thank God she was wearing her seatbelt.

Grady is the largest hospital in Georgia, and takes care of a large indigent population in the city of Atlanta. It has often been said that Grady is the best place in the world for gunshot victims. It is a Class 1 Trauma Center. Everyone we talked to said she was in the right place. The doctors, nurses and other staff have been very professional and caring. Thank you all.

Not being an overly religious family, we turned to prayer for strength, both for her and for us. I figured the more the better, so I posted a prayer request on my Face Book page. I have been humbled by the outpouring from friends, family and complete strangers. My heavy heart is lifted each time a read a post, email or text message. Some are just from a cell number I have no idea to whom it belongs. No matter, I'll take all of them right now.

I'm generally a pretty strong guy, the one that holds it together in a crisis. I've done a fair job on this one so far, but man, is it tough. Every time I think of the outpouring of prayer, I get overwhelmed and tear up. Thank you all. You can never know how much it means to me and my little girl.
At about 2am, the neurologist made it down. They took her off the paralytics and sedatives (they were intentionally trying to keep her from moving and stay calm) to try to wake her up enough to get a response from her. After about 20 minutes, she responded to a request to open her eyes (we'll it was a valiant effort, anyway), and did actually manage a “thumbs-up” on request. That seemed to satisfy the neurologist that she was going to be OK. He wanted a followup C scan in 24 hours to check on the small brain bleed that showed up on the first one when she was first assessed.

The fluid in the abdomen was clear. The collarbone and rib will mend, as will the facial fractures. The followup CT scan was a few hours ago. We haven't heard from the doc on the outcome, but tha fact she was brought back to the room instead of being taken off somewhere for a procedure is a positive thing. 

We hope to hear in the morning that all is well. After all, that's her middle name – NOEL, and old English slang for Now All is Well. 

For those of you reading this who are parents, may you be blessed by never having to go through it yourselves. It's hard to say as I sit next to her in her hospital bed at 1:30am, but remember that each time they walk out that door could be the last time you see them.

I truly feel she will fully recover. I'm no doctor, but she's got more than a few angels looking down on her. That are going to help pull her though.

Update; Sunday 2/20, 8:10pm. Second CT scan was clear. She's still on the ventillator, but has opened her eyes and appears to recognize everyone around her. Can't tell for sure until she's extubated, hopefully tomorrow.

Thanks in advance for your prayers.

David


----------



## Sargent (Feb 20, 2011)

David,

My sincere prayers are with your daughter, her parents, and the rest of her family.


----------



## Hornet22 (Feb 20, 2011)

David, my Woody's bro, heartfelt prayers to you and that little angel the Man let ya'll borrow for a little while. Hope all goes well and she is back in Daddy's arms soon. Been there myself bud, nothing like staring the reaper in the face and pulling thru. Sounds like things are looking up for ya'll.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 20, 2011)

Prayers for her quick healing


----------



## javery (Feb 20, 2011)

I'll pray for your daughter's recovery.Ya'll hang in there.


----------



## CAL (Feb 20, 2011)

I am in David with Prayers for your daughter.Hold to ya Faith and remember our Lord knew of all this before anyone.As we continue to knock on our Lords door asking for healing power.Keep us posted with updates David.


----------



## murf (Feb 20, 2011)

Prayers sent, hang tough.


----------



## Steve Thompson (Feb 20, 2011)

Prayers in progress.


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 20, 2011)

Many prayers for a speedy recovery with no complications for her.    

My son just turned 17. He's a really cautious driver but every time he pulls out of the driveway, my heart sinks a little. 

Praise to God that she's alive and making progress. Please keep us posted on her recovery.


----------



## Lorri (Feb 20, 2011)

My heart goes out to you as I have a daughter that everytime I hear about an accident I want to know where she is at - God will take care of her and she will be ok - wishing her a speedy recovery.

Will keep you all in my prayers.


----------



## Twitcher (Feb 20, 2011)

As a parent who has also received a call, my prayers are with your daughter, you and your family.  Hopefully you will have some great news to share when the results of the test are reviewed.

God Bless...


----------



## Fishin & Hunting (Feb 20, 2011)

Prayers sent.

I have had that call too.  Nothing stronger than prayers.


----------



## jkdodge (Feb 20, 2011)

Dear God,  I could never imagine how this man feels with his little girl laying there going through this tough time.  Lord it tells us in your word that your son bore the stripes for our sins and sickness.  I pray God that you would touch this young lady right now in the name of Jesus,  We plead the blood of Jesus over her situation, God we pray for peace with the family.  Lord we are believe right now that you are doing a work in this girls life.  We ask you to send angles to comfort her and her family through this rough time.  God we thank you in advance for what you are going to do in this family.   Amen.

David,  I don't know you sir but I could never imagine ever getting a call like that.  I will continue to pray for your Daughter and your family.  I pray you will have peace in this storm.  Just keep your faith my friend.  God bless you.


----------



## boneboy96 (Feb 20, 2011)

My prayers sent up for her!


----------



## mattech (Feb 20, 2011)

Prayers are sent up...


On a side note, I work at grady quite a bit, She is in the best place possible for her situation, and about the parking ticket, I got one almost two years ago in front of the ER, kind of forgot to pay it and still have never heard anything about it.


----------



## Goatwoman (Feb 20, 2011)

*Prayers*

Prayers are sent for you and your family .


----------



## Poppy D (Feb 20, 2011)

Prayers for your family as well from here. keep us up dated.


----------



## Money man (Feb 20, 2011)

D, my prayers are that you are able to take that precious daughter of yours home in just a few days and that this will bring your family and any other that may read this story, just a little closer. I am going now to tell my sons that I love them.


----------



## mattech (Feb 20, 2011)

One more thing, I know it is ruff "living" in a hospital, so if you just need to get out for lunch walk down to the sweet auburn curb market, there are good places to each and is really close so you can get back quick. I know the place pretty decent so if you need anything just ask.


----------



## golffreak (Feb 20, 2011)

Prayers sent for all involved.


----------



## FlaKraker (Feb 21, 2011)

Prayers sent!


----------



## Palmetto (Feb 21, 2011)

prayers sent from here as well


----------



## secondseason (Feb 21, 2011)

prayers sent for comfort, guidance and a speedy recovery.


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 21, 2011)




----------



## rjcruiser (Feb 21, 2011)

Prayers sent for your daughter and your family.


----------



## Jeff Phillips (Feb 21, 2011)

Prayers sent from another Daddy who has been where you are


----------



## Bitteroot (Feb 21, 2011)

I can't imagine.... Prayers for your whole family!


----------



## crackerdave (Feb 21, 2011)

Prayers from here,also,David. That is an awful and helpless feeling,when your baby girl is hurting and you can't stop it.


----------



## Nugefan (Feb 21, 2011)

from a Daddy whos gotten that call also , nothing near your story ...

May  God bless all the Dr's takin' care of your Baby Girl ...

hope all heals soon ...


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Feb 21, 2011)

secondseason said:


> prayers sent for comfort, guidance and a speedy recovery.



I agree with secondseason 100 %.  David, my heartfelt Prayers go out for your Daughter and your entire family.


----------



## lablover (Feb 21, 2011)

Prayers sent


----------



## bfriendly (Feb 21, 2011)

I have not received the call, but have taken my son to the ER with blood flowing from his Forehead, the big slice just missed his eyes.............my eyes have been watering since I read this.  

Prayers sent from my family to yours


----------



## CAL (Feb 21, 2011)

I am still in David,knocking on our Lord's door for healing power for your daughter.Keep knocking David,there is power there.


----------



## TNGIRL (Feb 21, 2011)

I have received that phone call in the night....stops your breath for sure. May God cover your family with his love, grace and power. With your love and strength she will recover and be home soon. A lesson to each of us that every moment our lives can change and we must not take them for granted. Hug your loved ones every chance you get. prayers sent for continued recovery and strength.


----------



## jmfauver (Feb 21, 2011)

Prayers for you and your family


----------



## dwhee87 (Feb 21, 2011)

Update: It's Monday pm, she's cut back on the vent to 50%. Docs are hoping they may be able to take her off this evening. Sh'es still in and out, but the "ins" are lasting longer. She is responding to commands well (give a thumbs up, blink once for yes, etc.). All good signs. Thank you all for the prayers. Keep them coming.


----------



## Hut2 (Feb 21, 2011)

Prayer request sent!


----------



## Mud Minnow (Feb 21, 2011)

God bless you're little girl and I prey he gives you peace through all this.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 21, 2011)

Prayers sent, for your daughters continued improvement and Full recovery!!!


----------



## TNGIRL (Feb 21, 2011)

dwhee87 said:


> Update: It's Monday pm, she's cut back on the vent to 50%. Docs are hoping they may be able to take her off this evening. Sh'es still in and out, but the "ins" are lasting longer. She is responding to commands well (give a thumbs up, blink once for yes, etc.). All good signs. Thank you all for the prayers. Keep them coming.



Good news for sure!!!!! Keep us posted.....


----------



## cramer (Feb 21, 2011)

prayers sent - stay strong


----------



## jkdodge (Feb 21, 2011)

Dave
   I failed to tell you when I read this story how it made me think of my wife,  She too was in a horrific accident at the age of 17, She broke her left femur, left tibia, 3 breaks in her pelvis,collar bone, chipped vertebra, ruptured spleen,ruptured bladder, collapsed lung and a concussion to boot, she was pinned in the vehicle for 1 hour 45 min.  She too was life flighted into Atlanta GA Baptist hospital. Other than a little pain every now and then and a few titanium rods in her body she lives a pretty normal life.  I have enclosed a photo of her and I, This photo was taken of Tabitha and I this past year at the national quartet convention in Louisville Ky. This is my wife 17 years latter.   God did a work in her life just like he is going to do in your daughters.   We will continue to pray for her and ask for God to bring her through this tough time in her life.  I also pray for you and your family that you will have the strength to continue on and have a peace that only our father can give.


----------



## CAL (Feb 21, 2011)

dwhee87 said:


> Update: It's Monday pm, she's cut back on the vent to 50%. Docs are hoping they may be able to take her off this evening. Sh'es still in and out, but the "ins" are lasting longer. She is responding to commands well (give a thumbs up, blink once for yes, etc.). All good signs. Thank you all for the prayers. Keep them coming.



Wonderful news!We continue to ask our Lord for healing power.Keep us posted!


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 21, 2011)

My thoughts and prayers are added.


----------



## StriperAddict (Feb 21, 2011)

Prayers sent. Glad to hear some good news.  
God bless you folks as you go thru this together.


----------



## jonkayak (Feb 21, 2011)

Prayers sent for your daughter's speedy recovery and for your family during these trying times.


----------



## packrat (Feb 21, 2011)

*prayers*

Prayers sent for daughter, dad, and the family.
God is still in the healing business 24/7/365,
Give Him the Glory for what He has already done
and prepare for more blessings to follow.
I will continue to pray for her as well as you.
I know a Father's love for his little girl no matter the age.
Be sure to keep us posted, I love it when answers to
prayers are shared. Stay strong for her and close to HIM.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Feb 21, 2011)

Prayers for a speedy recovery.


----------



## chevy85 (Feb 21, 2011)

prayers sent


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Feb 21, 2011)

Prayer sent


----------



## longbeard45 (Feb 21, 2011)

prayers sent


----------



## sniper22 (Feb 21, 2011)

My prayers lifted as well, the Lord will take care of you and your family. I have spent close to a month sitting in picu with my daughter having doctors telling me that they didn't know if my little girl would make it but prayer heals everything. God is in control of every breath we take and he will care for you and you family, please remember when this is all behind you not to forget that God saved your daughter. 
Brother, if you need anything let me know.


----------



## huntfish (Feb 22, 2011)

David,
Prayers are being sent...


----------



## HawgWild23 (Feb 22, 2011)

Prayer sent. My heart goes out to your angle and family. I also have 5 year old daddys little girl.


----------



## Paymaster (Feb 22, 2011)

My Prayers are added for a full recovery. I have never had that call and I know I am Blessed. I will also take your request to my Church Sunday. May God Bless your Daughter to a full recovery.


----------



## Core Lokt (Feb 22, 2011)

David, if you don't mind what is you daughter's first name. I will also add her to the prayer list at my church. God bless brother and we are praying for everyone, including the Dr's that are taking care of your little girl.

Signed- a daddy of 2 girls.


----------



## CAL (Feb 22, 2011)

Still knocking on our Lords door for healing power David.


----------



## rjcruiser (Feb 23, 2011)

Continuing to pray for your daughter, you and your family.


----------



## dwhee87 (Feb 23, 2011)

sniper22 said:


> My prayers lifted as well, the Lord will take care of you and your family. I have spent close to a month sitting in picu with my daughter having doctors telling me that they didn't know if my little girl would make it but prayer heals everything. God is in control of every breath we take and he will care for you and you family, please remember when this is all behind you not to forget that God saved your daughter.
> Brother, if you need anything let me know.



I'll add you guys to my list, then, too.


----------



## dwhee87 (Feb 23, 2011)

Core Lokt said:


> David, if you don't mind what is you daughter's first name. I will also add her to the prayer list at my church. God bless brother and we are praying for everyone, including the Dr's that are taking care of your little girl.
> 
> Signed- a daddy of 2 girls.



Her name is Paige. Thank you.


----------



## Core Lokt (Feb 23, 2011)

dwhee87 said:


> Her name is Paige. Thank you.




Thanks and still praying.


----------



## dwhee87 (Feb 25, 2011)

Update, Friday, Feb 25. I honestly was hopeful she'd be home by now. She is progressing but slowly. She had a pretty good day today, very lucid and writing notes on paper to communicate. They've turned the vent down to the lowest setting and she's basically breathing on her own with a little pressure assist to keep her lungs inflated. They are telling us if she can keep it up and continue to improve, they may be able to extubate her before the weekend's out. All good news, but, man, it's tough on her old man. Thank you all for your continued prayer. They are helping me and her mother as much as they are her.


----------



## rjcruiser (Feb 26, 2011)

dwhee87 said:


> Update, Friday, Feb 25. I honestly was hopeful she'd be home by now. She is progressing but slowly. She had a pretty good day today, very lucid and writing notes on paper to communicate. They've turned the vent down to the lowest setting and she's basically breathing on her own with a little pressure assist to keep her lungs inflated. They are telling us if she can keep it up and continue to improve, they may be able to extubate her before the weekend's out. All good news, but, man, it's tough on her old man. Thank you all for your continued prayer. They are helping me and her mother as much as they are her.



Awesome news.  Prayers will continue.


----------



## georgia357 (Feb 27, 2011)

Glad to hear she's doing better.  Prayers sent.


----------



## turk2di (Feb 27, 2011)

Great to read she is still progressing! Continued prayers for all involved!


----------



## dwhee87 (Feb 27, 2011)

Update - Sunday, Feb 27th. Paige was pretty lucid through the night, even channel surfing with the remote. The docs came around about 7:30 and said she was ready to be extubated as soon as she was fully awake. At 8:30, her nurse came in, checked on her and went and got the doc and the resp. therapist. They checked her again and said, "let's do it". They pulled the tube at 8:45. She's doing great right now, smiling, and communicating using the text function on my phone. She can't speak, because the tube has stressed her vocal cords, but docs say that'll wear off in a day. 

All of you have no idea what your prayers meant to her, her mother and me. I do believe they have been answered. We as a family will pay it forward. Thank you.


----------



## Sargent (Feb 27, 2011)

Awesome!

Continued prayers for a complete recovery.


----------



## Fishin & Hunting (Feb 27, 2011)

Thanks for the updates.  

Prayers will continue.


----------



## Core Lokt (Feb 28, 2011)

Great news and will keep y'all in our prayers.


----------



## Bassngal (Feb 28, 2011)

Will continue to pray


----------



## CAL (Feb 28, 2011)

Great news,we continue to knock on the Lords door.keep us posted.


----------



## MTMiller (Feb 28, 2011)

My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## speedcop (Feb 28, 2011)

Faith is the only law made available to us that supercedes the laws of nature. prayers sent, stay strong in christ!


----------



## Paymaster (Feb 28, 2011)

Great to hear she is on the mend. My Prayers continue!


----------



## StriperAddict (Feb 28, 2011)

I rejoice with you on the latest news, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Illinoisbound (Mar 1, 2011)

God is good!  I have 2 girls & a boy of my own and can't imagine how hard this has been on you and your family.  We are all so blessed to have a loving God to take care of us.  It is funny how God will use times like this when we are scared the most or the ones we love are hurting to show His awesome healing power or just to teach us something.
Keep us posted on her progress and we will continue praying for Paige, you and your family.
God Bless!


----------



## HawgWild23 (Mar 1, 2011)

AMEN still praying for y'all.


----------



## HawgWild23 (Mar 1, 2011)

How is the driver doing I know you said he was uninjured but I am sure he has a heavy hart from what has happen.


----------



## hunter63john (Mar 1, 2011)

Prayers sent for your daughter and your family!


----------



## dwhee87 (Mar 1, 2011)

Update, Monday, 3/1: She was moved to the general floor early this morning. I could not stay with her, because it was a double room. Grandma was there and spent the night. She's getting moved to the Shepherd Center tomorrow to start rehab and PT. Supposed to be one of the best in the country. We're through  the immediate crisis, now on to getting her back on her feet, back to school, etc.

The driver was uninjured, but from trading emails with his parents, is devastated about Paige's injuries. Once she gets settled in at Shepherd, he's going to come visit. He has been in our prayers, too.


----------



## HawgWild23 (Mar 2, 2011)

I was just asking about the driver been praying for him also. Glad to see she is one more step closer to coming home. God is good ALL the time.


----------



## dwhee87 (Mar 2, 2011)

UPDATE - Wednesday 3/2: Paige was moved to Shepherd Center (spine and brain trauma recovery hospital) today for rehab and PT. I knew it was going to be a good day for her when she asked the ambulance crew if they could stop for fast food. Her initial eval at Shepherd was excellent, she even joked with the doc. When done he turned to us and said "She's a lot further along than the report from Grady said. She won't be here long." Words a Dad loves to hear.

She's got a few weeks of PT, speech therapy, etc., but all indications are for a full recovery. Thanks to all my GON brethren, new and old, for the prayers.  My humble gratitude to you all.


----------



## HawgWild23 (Mar 3, 2011)

Amen still praying.


----------



## Sargent (Mar 3, 2011)

dwhee87 said:


> I knew it was going to be a good day for her when she asked the ambulance crew if they could stop for fast food.



That made my day!


Glad to see she is on the mend.

Prayers for the driver as well.


----------



## rjcruiser (Mar 3, 2011)

dwhee87 said:


> UPDATE - Wednesday 3/2: Paige was moved to Shepherd Center (spine and brain trauma recovery hospital) today for rehab and PT. I knew it was going to be a good day for her when she asked the ambulance crew if they could stop for fast food. Her initial eval at Shepherd was excellent, she even joked with the doc. When done he turned to us and said "She's a lot further along than the report from Grady said. She won't be here long." Words a Dad loves to hear.
> 
> She's got a few weeks of PT, speech therapy, etc., but all indications are for a full recovery. Thanks to all my GON brethren, new and old, for the prayers.  My humble gratitude to you all.



Praise God!!!

Continuing to pray for her recovery and all that were involved in the wreck.


----------



## Goatwoman (Mar 6, 2011)

*Prayers*

Our GOD Is An Awesome God !! Prayers are sent daily for Paige .


----------



## Core Lokt (Mar 7, 2011)

Great news!


----------



## MTMiller (Mar 8, 2011)

Praying for a full recovery.


----------



## dwhee87 (Mar 8, 2011)

Update - Tuesday 3/8: Paige has been at Shepherd for almost a week. She's almost regained her voice (lost from the breathing tube pressing on her vocal chords), and is working on regaining her leg strength and balance. She's getting around in a wheel chair, but I'm told that is temporary. She maintains an unbelievably positive attitude; always smiling, joking with the staff, and being her usual outgoing self in meeting and talking to other patients on the unit. I don't know that I could do the same in her situation.  As I see some of the other patients there, I realize how fortunate she is that her injuries we not worse, and am now a firm believer in Divine intervention.

One of her friends set up a Face Book prayer page for her, and it had over 700 members within 2 days. I've gotten emails from friends and family as far away as Africa and Costa Rica sending their prayers. The spiritual lift these prayers have given our family is beyond description. Thank you all for being a part of it.


----------



## Goddard (Mar 8, 2011)

I don't post on here a lot, but prayer when asked.   I have been praying for Paige and her family.   I have also included the young man driving.    So glad to hear that her attitude is so great and she is doing so well.    God bless!


----------



## HawgWild23 (Mar 9, 2011)

Amen God be the glory.


----------



## dwhee87 (Mar 22, 2011)

Update: March 22, 2011

It has been quite a week. Paige has been at Shepherd Center for almost a month, and her recovery has been astounding. She got her voice back about a week ago. Got her acceptance letter to Kennesaw State on Monday. She walked today unassisted for the first time since the accident. They have even given us a "pass" to take her to an orientation this week at KSU. She's got to go in a wheel chair, but she's OK with that. Her doctor said he sees no reason not to plan on college this fall. . She's scheduled to be released this Saturday. She'll still have a month or two of rehab, but a full recovery is expected. Her goals for the last several weeks have been 1) go to prom, and 2) walk in graduation. Looks like she'll accomplish both.

Her accident, and the fact her seat belt saved her life, has been much discussed among her friends. One friend of hers who never wore one decided she should start, and the next day was in a roll-over accident and walked away. They say there is purpose for everything. Maybe hers is to educate her peers to be safer drivers.

Her mother and I spent many long nights sitting by her bed, holding her hand, praying. The many thoughts and prayers from all over helped give us the emotional strength we needed to persevere. Thanks to the GON community for your spiritual support.


----------



## HawgWild23 (Apr 5, 2011)

dwhee87 said:


> Update: March 22, 2011
> 
> It has been quite a week. Paige has been at Shepherd Center for almost a month, and her recovery has been astounding. She got her voice back about a week ago. Got her acceptance letter to Kennesaw State on Monday. She walked today unassisted for the first time since the accident. They have even given us a "pass" to take her to an orientation this week at KSU. She's got to go in a wheel chair, but she's OK with that. Her doctor said he sees no reason not to plan on college this fall. . She's scheduled to be released this Saturday. She'll still have a month or two of rehab, but a full recovery is expected. Her goals for the last several weeks have been 1) go to prom, and 2) walk in graduation. Looks like she'll accomplish both.
> 
> ...



I missed this but AMEN. Just came here to check and see how she is doing. I have been thinking and praying for ya'll.


----------



## Core Lokt (Apr 7, 2011)

Glad to hear you little girl is doing great and at home. Still praying for a full and speedy recovery.


----------

